# wifi issue



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok so i cant connect to my schools secured wifi network with my phone. I usedto be able to with bamf but since I switched to CyanogenMod 7 its not letting me, or it is and im just not getting internet i cant tell. It can connect to other wifi networks just not my schools. I have been on multiple radios and kernels.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you mean unsecured? Or do you have the password?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea I havethe password it requires an app to connect


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's the app


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmmm idk man that's a little above my pay grade. Sorry buddy sounds like its an issue in settings somewhere but I could be wrong


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

lol anyone?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> lol anyone?


While your waiting for someone with more technical knowledge, try reinstalling the app. Back up and try a wipe. Sometimes roms and apps don't settle in right. Just the way it is.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea i tryed that... and everything my little mind could think of


----------

